# Pensacola Ladies Tournament



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

It's this weekend. Anyone fishing it? I haven't been seeing much about it on the forum.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Psssh, girls.

Should be a good event, I like the move to Lost Key. It's a great facility and closest fuel to the Pass in the area.


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

If we end up going, Joe, you wanna go with us if there's room? Be our little deckhand?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe could be our second angler:grouphug


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

I hear he looks real cute in a skirt!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We're fishing


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Freespool, you fishing with Dataman?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Sure am


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Freespool,

How many girls you got fishing on your boat?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Robert told me the other day that you took his spot when he left. Good luck to ya'll...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. Good luck to yall to. I dunno how many, a few though


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

FRI

N OF 26N E TO SE WINDS 10 KT OR LESS...EXCEPT BECOMING SE 

TO S NEAR SHORE. SEAS 1 FT OR LESS. S OF 26N NE TO E WINDS 10 TO 

15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT. 



SAT

N OF 27N SE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS TO 2 FT. S OF 27N E TO 

SE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 5 FT...BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FT 

LATE.



:sick



EDIT: coming from the SE so it shouldn't be too bad... I bet them swells get one or two if they get to 5-6 feet though!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd love to fish with the girls, I'll shave and everything.

Actually, riding on the Trapper for the Guns and Hoses as of right now. Cameraman duties, gotta figure out how to get the underwater camera to track properly in the spread in between spots while the kooks go diving.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Not this year. Pride is great, but I can't make it to the Nipple on $500 1st prize money much less get the ladies to submit to a 2 day tournament where we have to go half way to hell for blue water.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Prize money isn't much but very few come out ahead in this game anyway, for most of us it is about the fishing. After last two (2) offshore episodes with my wife, I'm due to make her happy. The gladiator is in. :usaflag


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Joe in a skirt...Yikes! Thanks for the mental image, I'm gonna go burn out my eyes 

I'm riding along on the Dataman...should be nice weather ...don't know what forecast your looking at but here's NOAA. Good luck to everyone

buck

*TONIGHT*
SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS IN THE EVENING BECOMING
WEST LATE. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH.
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
WEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH AROUND 10 KNOTS
IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS
SMOOTH TO A LIGHT CHOP. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS IN THE EVENING
BECOMING WEST 5 TO 10 KNOTS LATE. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS SMOOTH.

*SUNDAY*
WEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS EARLY BECOMING SOUTH AROUND 10
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS
SMOOTH TO A LIGHT CHOP. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *captbuckhall (7/18/2008)*Joe in a skirt...Yikes! Thanks for the mental image, I'm gonna go burn out my eyes




You miss me don't you?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bow Down is in(but notme:banghead), they are pumped and ready to go. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------

